# About to take the plunge



## Ricco67 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've been perusing this site for a few days and couldn't find something that related to my particular issue, so I hope you can help clarify some points.


I'm a few days from purchasing the Roamio Pro (where to purchase from is still a matter of debate). Currently, I have a Series 3 (w/ lifetime), but live in an apartment that only has one cable plug available (The logic of that escapes me as well).

My intention is to put the Series 3 upstairs on a wireless (but thinking about a power outlet) network system, and hook up the Roamio directly to the network and possibly stream/upload the Roamio recorded content series 3 upstairs.

From reading the various posts, I'm not entirely sure this is something that can be realistically done. 

If this can't be done, what is the best use for my old series three? Other than upgrading the HD, its a perfectibility viable machine. 

Any suggestions on anything I might be overlooking or any pitfalls I may encounter?


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

You don't have a coaxial cable to the upstairs location?

Doing TiVo Mult-Room viewing over wi-fi is not supported, so you really ought to see if it's feasible to have coax and/or CAT5e run to that location.


----------



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

The S3 can't stream content (only download, afaik), so depending on your cable providers sharing settings you might be severely limited in what you'll be able to watch from the Roamio.

You may want to consider selling the S3 and picking up a mini instead, assuming you can get a faster network connection to the upstairs TV.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Ah, yes, you are of course correct.... he would be limited to (extremely slow) transfers from the Roamio to the S3.

Absolutely if you can get coax or ethernet to that room a Mini would be a far better choice. Sale of your S3 (assuming it has lifetime) would probably cover the cost of a Mini, and you would have a MUCH better experience with MRV, apps, etc on the Mini than with the S3.


----------



## Ricco67 (Sep 8, 2013)

Coax isn't an option, like I explained, my apartment complex doesn't allow that option.

I realize that the series 3 doesn't receive, but I figure I can download programs from the roamio to the series 3.

While I agree it isn't optional for live viewing, I am usually a couple of days behind on most of my tv watching, so I can always initiate the transfer before going to work.


----------



## mntvjunkie (May 13, 2009)

I'd recommend picking up one of these:

http://www.amazon.com/D-Link-DAP-15...id=1378829780&sr=8-6&keywords=wireless+bridge

Not quite as fast as wired, but I have found it to be close enough. Streaming to my iPad (albeit at a lower bitrate) seems to work just fine, but I haven't tried streaming to a Mini from the bridge. I have my Roamio hooked up to the wireless bridge, and an S3 wired in somewhere else and the downloads are fast enough to more than keep up with real time. Plus, the advantage is, it's cheaper than the wireless adapters from Tivo and allows you to have "wired" ethernet in the other room.


----------



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

Ricco67 said:


> Coax isn't an option, like I explained, my apartment complex doesn't allow that option.
> 
> I realize that the series 3 doesn't receive, but I figure I can download programs from the roamio to the series 3.
> 
> While I agree it isn't optional for live viewing, I am usually a couple of days behind on most of my tv watching, so I can always initiate the transfer before going to work.


Depends on your cable provider. For example, if you have Time Warner, they prevent copying on everything recorded, so you won't be watching anything upstairs. Other providers may be less or as restrictive as TWC.

In other words, YMMV with a S3 on the other end. You'll be guaranteed a better experience if you can get a decent network connection to the other set and hook up a Mini to it.


----------



## Ricco67 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have xfiniti (Comcast) so I don't know their policies on the matter, But I didn't think it was relevant for this issue. 

I was thinking of upgrading my network, but I don't know how the s3 wireless adapter will handle the speed, if at all. Like what was suggested, maybe a bridge might help. 

I never thought I would be able to see anything "live" upstairs, the hope of doing so took me completely by surprise.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Ricco67 said:


> I have xfiniti (Comcast) so I don't know their policies on the matter, But I didn't think it was relevant for this issue.
> 
> I was thinking of upgrading my network, but I don't know how the s3 wireless adapter will handle the speed, if at all. Like what was suggested, maybe a bridge might help.
> 
> I never thought I would be able to see anything "live" upstairs, the hope of doing so took me completely by surprise.


If you deployed a Mini to the upstairs location and had really good wi-fi performance via an ethernet-wifi bridge (with the main TiVo preferably being connected with a WIRED ethernet connection) then it is possible that you can get not only MRV but live viewing to that room.

In my experience apartments though are the worst possible environment for this type of thing to work. There are typically not only numerous wireless networks within range that will to some degree interfere with the signal, but random microwaves, cordless phones and other sources of radio interference abound.


----------



## Ricco67 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, I'm not getting a mini for a bit, the only real reason I'm upgrading is the fact we, as a family, don't fight over viewing time downstairs and as a safeguard against the s3 giving up the ghost. I figure a trip to weeknees might buy me a couple of years before that happens.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Ricco67 said:


> Well, I'm not getting a mini for a bit, the only real reason I'm upgrading is the fact we, as a family, don't fight over viewing time downstairs and as a safeguard against the s3 giving up the ghost. I figure a trip to weeknees might buy me a couple of years before that happens.


Why wouldn't you get the Mini if you can find a way to get it connected to a primary Roamio? Your S3 will probably cover the cost of a Mini with lifetime.

I actually shouldn't even make the comment. If you get the Roamio and compare it to your S3 you will then be motivated to get a Mini in that room.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

I have a mini connected with this http://www.amazon.com/Linksys-WES61...id=1378832008&sr=8-1&keywords=linksys+wes610n

and all streaming works fine.


----------



## hangtime79 (May 23, 2005)

Piece of advice from an S3 guy. Retire it. I really like the Roamio and streaming is fantastic. I thought originally about doing the same set up but have so enjoyed the Ipad streaming that I tabled that thought.


----------



## Ricco67 (Sep 8, 2013)

So is that the suggestion, to sell my s3 lifetime? 

That option makes me sad.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Why does it make you sad? The Roamio/Mini blows the doors off of the S3.


----------



## Ricco67 (Sep 8, 2013)

Because it's still a nice little machine that had given me problems. 

It's like trashing wall-e.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Ricco67 said:


> Because it's still a nice little machine that had given me problems.
> 
> It's like trashing wall-e.


I try not to anthropomorphize my electronics, tends to make upgrades more painful I guess. No one is trashing S3. It was a good box for its day, but that day is long past. Be happy you can still get money for it.

When you put the S3 in that other room it is not going to be able to do anything for you other than watch videos that you painfully transfer to it.

Where-as a Mini is going to let you watch live TV, do immediate streaming of your recorded programs from the main TiVo (even copy protected ones), can run apps like Netflix, etc.

And you wonder why people are overwhelmingly recommending you go in this direction?

Is there a reason you continue to respond to this thread when you don't like the advice you are getting?

If you are going to get a Roamio anyway, you should be jumping at the chance to do a straight across trade of an S3 for a Mini... instead of complaining about it.

Another nail in the S3 coffin is that an S3 TiVo uses around 35-40 watts of power continuously. Mini uses about 5.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Ricco67 said:


> Because it's still a nice little machine that had given me problems.
> 
> It's like trashing wall-e.


Hahahahaha


----------



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

FWIW, I'm a former S3 owner myself. Just this week I migrated from two Tivo HDs to one Roamio Plus and a Mini and I couldn't be happier (random minimal issues aside).

My wife is also happy with the new setup (as are my kids), and as the saying goes "A happy wife = a happy life".


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mntvjunkie said:


> I'd recommend picking up one of these:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/D-Link-DAP-15...id=1378829780&sr=8-6&keywords=wireless+bridge
> 
> Not quite as fast as wired, but I have found it to be close enough. Streaming to my iPad (albeit at a lower bitrate) seems to work just fine, but I haven't tried streaming to a Mini from the bridge. I have my Roamio hooked up to the wireless bridge, and an S3 wired in somewhere else and the downloads are fast enough to more than keep up with real time. Plus, the advantage is, it's cheaper than the wireless adapters from Tivo and allows you to have "wired" ethernet in the other room.


I've been using several of these as wireless Bridges for around four years now. I tested them out with my two Minis and Elites earlier this year. From a user perspective it was identical to me using a wired connection. I could view any recordings on my Minis from my Elites and use any streaming services and the experience was identical to when I used the Ethernet connection or a MoCA connection.

Of course my Wireless Network is also setup properly so I don't have any issues. I have multiple APs so no APs are saturated and I am using channels that are not congested.


----------



## Ricco67 (Sep 8, 2013)

After thinking about it, We will probably buy it tonight and eventually sell the TiVo to my BIL. He's always envied my TiVo but couldn't afford one. 

I'm going to still upgrade my wireless network. The kids are forcing me into shutting down the network remotely.


----------

